# Yipeeaiohhhu hab meinen Onkel bestellt



## Hurzelwurzel (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Rose Gemeinde.

Nach laaaangem Überlegen, konfigurieren, wieder verwerfen, ist es nun endlich geschafft.

Mein Onkel Jimbo 2 ist bestellt 

Wollte ja vor ca. 2 Monaten das Jimbo 2011. Aber nach erfolgter Bestellung in Größe S und anodized black wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass nur noch grey/white lieferbar ist  ... die Farbe geht für mich aber nun mal gar net, auch wenn ich dabei 300 Flocken gespart hätte.

Nach langem hinundher bin ich jetzt beim Jimbo 2 2012 gelandet.
Bei meinen 167cm und Schrittl. 77,8 hab ich 
 ewig überlegt ob Saint 2 Fach oder kompl XT (wurde XT)... ne KSi950 oder nicht (wurde ohne) oder welche Lenkerbreite (jetzt 720) .. Kurbelarmlänge (175)... Ritzelzähne (11-34)... und nicht zu vergessen die Spacerfrage 


bin ich froh das jetzt endlich alles auf dem Weg ist. 

Jetzt heißts nur noch warten warten warten. 
Hat jemand auch schon beim Jimbo 2012 zugeschlagen?

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## psycho82 (19. Dezember 2011)

Na dann:
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch und das die Wartezeit nicht zu lang wird.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. Dezember 2011)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> ... und nicht zu vergessen die Spacerfrage



Die interessanten Sachen lässte aus... Erzähl...


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi MIK 

Rat mal wieviel Spacer  ... aber ob ich dann noch cool bin oder ein guter Fahrer ist die Frage 

Ich verrate es Dir.... volles Programm

Bei der Lenkerbreite stand ich vor nem ähnlichen Problem:

Da ich Schulterbreite von ca. 52 cm habe und momentan einen Lenker mit 640 (od. waren es 660??) fahre, war ich nicht sicher, ob mir der 720 mm nicht zu breit wär. Da hab ich wieder an Deine Aussage gedacht. Denn absägen geht immer.

Liefertermin soll so 20.01.2012 werden. Schau mer mal.

Hab zwischendurch noch meinen Oldie mit einem Adapter für STI auf V-Brakes ausgestattet. So zur Überbrückung der Wartezeit.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Dezember 2011)

Guter Mann!!!

Zum Thema cool und Prob habe ich ja bereits was geschrieben.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (1. Januar 2012)

Hi

Nachdem mein Onkel no net geliefert wurde, habe ich viiiel zeit mir kommende Umbaumaßnahmen zu überlegen.

Am wahrscheinlichsten wird eine Umrüstung von XT 3-fach Kurbel auf 2-Fach mit Chainguard und Bashring.

Hat jemand von Euch mir dahingehend vielleicht einen Tip, welche Teile empfehlendswert sind und ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältins haben??

KeFü hab ich mal die NC-17 Stinger ausgegoogelt. Taugt die was und passt? Ist ja ´n ISCG 05 Aufnahme, oder? Schaltbar muss sie natürlich sein.

Von Bashguards hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung. Nur stabil und nicht aus Kunstoff sollte er sein um auch rüde Manöver über große Baumstämme zu überstehen.

Als Kettenblätter möchte ich u.U. erst mal die 22/32 Serienblätter dranlassen. Geht das mit hinten 10fach und langem Schaltkäfig  Später dann auf 36er wechseln. Somit müsste Kefü und Bash mit beidem funktionieren. 

Welche Marke soll ich da nehmen. 

Allgeimein hätt ich am liebsten ein alles sorglos Paket wo ich mir nicht erst die passenden Schraubenlängen zusammenkaufen muss. 

Vielleicht können mir ein paar Jungs (und Mädels) zeigen, was sie bei "Ihrem" Onkel verwendet haben.

Gruß 

Jürgen


----------



## -MIK- (1. Januar 2012)

Check mal den Thread hier: Klick, da steht ne Menge drüber drin.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (2. Januar 2012)

Ziiiemlich viele Seiten MIK 

Dachte ein paar könnten kurz posten, welchen BAsh/Kefü passen köönnte 
oder sie verwendet haben.

Sonst klick ich mich halt so durchs Forum.


----------



## -MIK- (2. Januar 2012)

Stinger KeFü
FSA Bash


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn bei dem Bash dabei steht:

Von 34-36 Zähne kann ich ihn doch auch mit dem Originalen 32er XT Blatt fahren bis ich auf 36 umrüste?? Sind die passenden Schrauben bei den meisten Bash´s dabei?

Was ist von Lexan im Gegensatz zu Alu zu halten?? 

Welche Kettenblätter hast Du verwendet MIK 

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## -MIK- (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn beim Bash von 34 - 36 Zähne steht, kannst ihn natürlich auch mit 32 Zähnen fahren, hab ich auch gemacht, bis ich das das 36er KB montiert habe.

Lexan bekommst Du nicht kaputt, genauso wenig wie Alu. Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (6. Januar 2012)

Dankschee für die Info´s  

Scheint´s ja hier fast der einzige engagierte Jimbo (Foren) User zu sein 

Außer natürlich man hat Fragen über so wichtige Dinge wie Coolness usw. 

Die Stinger KeFü muss man anscheinend zurecht zimmern ? Was genau?
Die Langlöcher für die Schrauben und den Haltearm, damit sie noch weiter nach oben gestellt werden kann?

Sind bei Deinem Bash die passenden Schrauben dabei gewesen?

Fragen über Fragen über Fragen.... 

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## -MIK- (6. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich bin vom Jimbo extremst überzeugt, das Ding ist eine Allzweckwaffe und fährt sich bombe. 

Bei den 09er Jimbos musste die Stinger noch angepasst werden, damit sie montierbar war. Zwar hatte der Rahmen bereits eine ICSG 05 Aufnahme aber die Schwinge war im Weg. Es passt auf 09er Rahmen KEINE ICSG 05 out of the box.

Bei den aktuellen Rahmen ist das anders, da wurde die Schwinge entsprechend angepasst und die Stinger sollte ohne Änderungen montierbar sein. Du musst halt schauen, wenn die KeFü montiert ist, ob Du sie weit genug drehen kannst, damit der Umschlingungswinkel passt. Wenn nicht musst Du den Arm vielleicht minimal anpassen.

Hier kannst Du sehen was ich meine:





Beim FSA Bash waren die längeren KB Schrauben nicht dabei, die habe ich bei Jenson USA gekauft.


----------



## San_Jager (9. Januar 2012)

Habe auch vor ein paar Tagen Eine Stinger an meinen Jimbo gebastelt ^^
Habe den Jimbo 4 2011 Montage der Kettenführung war kein Problem aber die Schrauben die beim Bash dabei gewesen sind waren zu lang musste deswegen mit Beilagscheiben dies Ausgleichen (war schon einwenig nervig aber naja)aber ich weiß nicht wie das mit den anderen Bash aus sieht.













Ist das bei dir mik auch so? 
wenn man in 1-10 schaltet schleift die kette am Umwerfer. (oben auf bild 2 sieht man es ganz gut)


----------



## -MIK- (9. Januar 2012)

Unterlegscheiben musste ich auch verbauen.

Schleifen hat bei mir erst aufgehört, seit ich den SLX 2-fach Umwerfer verbaut habe.


----------



## -Nikome- (9. Januar 2012)

San_Jager schrieb:


> wenn man in 1-10 schaltet schleift die kette am Umwerfer. (oben auf bild 2 sieht man es ganz gut)




Schleift die Kette auch am Umwerfer wenn du drauf sitzt? Durch die Federung sollte die Kette eigentlich nicht mehr schleifen sobald du darauf sitzt/stehst.


----------



## San_Jager (10. Januar 2012)

Ja leider schon. Zwar benutzt man im Normalfall so einen Gang nicht aber es schleift ja schon beim 7. Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (10. Januar 2012)

Dann musst Du mit der H Schraube die Käfiglimitierung etwas heraus nehmen, also so drehen, dass der Käfig etwas nach außen kommt.


----------



## TheOnos (11. Januar 2012)

Das ist jetzt quasi:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15599/tensioner-stinger-e-type-iscg-05.html?baid=6648239
&
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8950/ring-god-c4-lexan-schwarz-bis-36-zaehne.html?baid=6648236

??

Sorry das ich schon wieder nachfrage aber ich tu mir da immernoch sau schwer


----------



## piilu (11. Januar 2012)

nee wenn dann den hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a8942/tensioner-stinger-iscg-03-standard.html


----------



## TheOnos (11. Januar 2012)

Flexibilität: ISCG05-Aufnahme für Kettenführung oder für Truvativ  Hammerschmidt Getriebenabe · Höhere Tretlagersteifigkeit durch BB 30  Standard

[Qielle: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-uncle-jimbo-4/aid:436036]

Warum dann ISCG-03?


----------



## -MIK- (12. Januar 2012)

Er hat sich vertan, was er gepostet hat ist die ISCG Standart, Du brauchst aber die ISCG 05 OHNE die E-Type-Aufnahme, sprich ohne die Ösen auf 13 Uhr an der von Dir verlinkten.

Klick

Von dem Angebot die erste Variante, ISCG 05.


----------



## piilu (12. Januar 2012)

Stimmt 03 oder 05 das kann ich mir nie merken


----------



## -MIK- (12. Januar 2012)

Ist ganz einfach: ISCG 03 = kleines Loch, ISCG 05 = großes Loch. Ergo, alles was mit BB30 Lagergehäuse kommt MUSS 05er fahren, auch wenn konventionelle Lager verbaut sind. Die sind ja nur mit Adapter im Gehäuse verbaut.


----------



## San_Jager (14. Januar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Dann musst Du mit der H Schraube die Käfiglimitierung etwas heraus nehmen, also so drehen, dass der Käfig etwas nach außen kommt.



So hab ich mal probiert hilft nicht die Kette schleift immer noch unten am Umwerfer. 
Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinen SLX Umwerfer machen ob man da einen Unterschied erkennt zum Sram x9.


----------



## piilu (14. Januar 2012)

Im unbelasteten Zustand schleift die Kette bei mir auch unten auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, ist ganz normal


----------



## -MIK- (14. Januar 2012)

Wenn der Umwerfer auch im belasteten Zustand schleift, dann musst Du die Kurbel abbauen und hinten etwas niedriger stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheOnos (20. Januar 2012)

Hey,

ich hab gerade ein paar problemchen mit 4 Schrauben 

Und zwar handelt es sich um die 4 vom großen Kettenblatt. Ich hab die nicht ganz durchschaut. Sind das rechts- oder linksgewinde? muss ich da von beiden seiten drehen bzw von einer dagegenhalten??

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=mobile.6jjk39.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=mobile.5gobpp.jpg

um diese 4 handelt es sich )


EDIT: oh gott was für ein Depp ich bin  das ist ja so einfach!


----------



## rene_gade81 (20. Januar 2012)

theonos schrieb:


> edit: Oh gott was für ein depp ich bin  das ist ja so einfach!




no comment !!! :-d


----------



## TheOnos (20. Januar 2012)




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (22. Januar 2012)

Yipeeaiohhhhu ONKEL ist da! 

Jetzt steht das heiße Teil in schickem Schwarz bei mir. Erster Eindruck: GEILES TEIL 

Leider bin ich noch nicht zu mehr als ein paar Runden auf dem Parkplatz und ein paar Treppen runter gekommen.
Wollte es gestern einweihen. Aber bei 15 cm Neuschnee hat´s mein altes noch getan. War eh mehr schieben als Fahren 

Jetzt muss ich mich mal mit dem Monarch RT3 und seinen Einstellungen befassen. Blick da noch nicht so recht durch  
Was mich schon mal gewundert hat, dass er für die kleine Runde schon ziemlich tief eingefedert ist. 
Da frag ich mich wieviel Federweg bleibt da noch für´s Springen....

Aber wie gesagt, hab noch nicht wirklich nen Plan.

Wenn ich mich langsam auf´s Bike setzte und wieder runter, hab ich nen SAG von 25%. An der Gabel nur 15% 

Sollte doch passen (und außerdem von Rose schon nach meinen Gewicht eingestellt sein,oder?)


----------



## rene_gade81 (22. Januar 2012)

herzlichen !!! 


meins wird erst ab 5-6 KW montiert, weil die GRIFFE ( ich fasse es nicht das dieser artikel kein lagerbestand hat ) erst dann kommen ... 

Naja wie dem auch sei ... Kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten!


----------



## rene_gade81 (22. Januar 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Sollte doch passen (und außerdem von Rose schon nach meinen Gewicht eingestellt sein,oder?)





also für mich wäre es neu, dass rose diese einstellt!


----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich langsam auf´s Bike setzte und wieder runter, hab ich nen SAG von 25%. An der Gabel nur 15%



Bei einem Enduro-Bike macht es Sinn, den Sag im Stehen zu messen, nicht im Sitzen.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Januar 2012)

Lesen, verinnerlichen, testen und bei Fragen, hier fragen. 

Fahrwerk einstellen


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (25. Januar 2012)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage.

Sollte nicht auch das ganze Zubehör der Anbauteile des Bikes mitgeliefert werden??

Ich meine z.B. Ersatzstaubabstreifer für Dämpfer und Gabel. Unter Umständen verschiedene Distanzringe für´s Tretlager usw.. 

Wenn ich den Dämpfer/Gabel einzeln kaufe ist ja auch Zubehör mit dabei.

Wie war das bei Euren Rose Bike´s ?

P.S. Shit ich will endlich gutes Wetter zum ersten Ride out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (25. Januar 2012)

Bei den Rädern (fast aller Hersteller) werden in der Regel OEM-Parts verbaut, sprich ohne Zubehör.

Das ganze Gedöns hast du nur bei den Aftermarket-Teilen dabei, die du im Regelfall einzeln kaufst - ohne Rad.

Gruss

Benny


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (25. Januar 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Sowas hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.

Wollte nur sichergehn, dass sie nix vergessen haben 

Dann muss mer sich das halt bei Bedarf bestellen.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (4. Februar 2012)

Auf der HP von Rose wird beschrieben, man soll die Pedale mit Beilagscheiben montieren. 
Leider waren keine dabei und aus Mangel an Vorhandenen hab ich die Pedale ohne eingeschraubt.

Wie habt ihr das gemacht? Sind die Beilagscheiben absolut nötig??


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Welche Kurbel hast du drauf?
Bei Sram sollten Scheiben zwischen Pedale und Kurbelarm, bei Shimano nicht. 

Gruss
Benny


----------



## -MIK- (4. Februar 2012)

Pff, hab noch auf keinem Bike die Belagscheiben drunter gemacht. Bissel Fett ins Gewinde und feddich.


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

@-MIK-
Ich teile deine Meinung fuer Shimano- und FSA-Kurbeln, da verbaue ich auch keine Scheiben.
Bei Sram seh ich es anders - Sram schreibt die Verwendung vor und zumindest bei den Kurbeln mit Carboarmen (Noir, X0, usw.) machen sie je nach Pedal auch sinn.
An meiner HS mit Skywalkerpedalen werde ich die mitgelieferten Scheiben ebenfalls verwenden.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (4. Februar 2012)

Danke Jungs

Hab die Shimano XT drauf, dann brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen 

Fett Fett drauf und gut is... 

Oh Mann, will endlich besseres Wetter. Seit mein Onkel gekommen ist... Nur Schnee und jetzt auch noch A.... kalt 

Hab aber zum Glück soo früh bestellt. Lt. Homepage is Rahmen black in S schon wieder ausverkauft.

Seis drum... dann kann ich ihn länger in voller Pracht angucken... aber dafür is er wirklich nicht gemacht 

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Danke Jungs
> 
> Hab die Shimano XT drauf, dann brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen
> 
> Fett Fett drauf und gut is...



Yep, so ist es!
Also viel Spass mit dem Onkel und das du bald vernuenftiges Wetter bekommst - wobei mit vernuenftiger Kleidung macht auch das aktuelle Wetter spass.
Bei uns ist morgen auch Trailsurfen angesagt, allerdings ist es hier nur arschkalt und wir haben kein Schnee - wird sicherlich ne Abwechslung zu den Schlammschlachten im Dez. und Jan. ;-)


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (5. Februar 2012)

Die Schlammschlachten im Dez. / Jan. sind genau mein Ding!  Ich liebe es, wenn der Untergrund, das Bike und ich die selbe Farbe haben 

Bei 20 cm Neuschnee ist es zwar ne Mord´s Quälerei aber fast so schön wie Skifahr´n. Vor allem wenn Deine Spur die Erste is 

Nur bei den Minustemperaturen vergeht mir´s. Abe einzig und allein, weil ich keine Handschuhe finde, wo mir nicht die Finger abfrieren. Und schmerzen möchte ich höchstens vom Stürzen verspüren 

Dir viel Spaß beim Trail´n


----------



## psycho82 (5. Februar 2012)

So schoen wars, waren von 8:30 bis ca. 12:00 unterwegs - war gut kalt am fruehen morgen - 13°, da wollte der Fox-Daempfer schon vor der Haustuer nicht so wirklich arbeiten und daher wurde heute mal das Hardtail bewegt - ist schon krass wieviel mehr Trailspass man mit einem Fully hat, da sich die Grenzen des fahrbaren ganz schoen nach oben verschieben, aber auch mit dem HT war es spassig.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Februar 2012)

Bei den temperaturen fährt man ja auch nicht 

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (5. Februar 2012)

Hi George, 
die Temperatur waere gar nicht mal so wild gewesen, die Zwiebelschicht an windichter Kleidung und die Sturmhaube hat verhaeltnismaessig gut gewaermt. Probleme hat allerdings die Fluessigkeitzufuhr bereitet, mein Schlauch der Trinkblase war schon nach weniger als 10 Min. dichtgefroren. Die Flaschen der Mitfahrer waren ebenfalls nach 30 Min. nur noch Eis.
Aber irgendwie war es trotzdem gut.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Februar 2012)

Hi Benny

Für das einfrieren von Trinkblasenschläuchen hab ich mal einen fred aufgemacht Klick 

Weil mir das auch schon passiert ist !

Cheers
George


----------



## TheOnos (6. Februar 2012)

Die Schlauchisolierung gibt es doch von Camelbak, funktioniert auch bei "normalen" einstelligen Minustemperaturen einwandfrei. Bei dem jetzigen Wetter hab ichs noch nicht ausprobiert!!

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...=22&ig2id=17&iid=3562&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Februar 2012)

TheOnos schrieb:


> Die Schlauchisolierung gibt es doch von Camelbak, funktioniert auch bei "normalen" einstelligen Minustemperaturen einwandfrei. Bei dem jetzigen Wetter hab ichs noch nicht ausprobiert!!
> 
> http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...=22&ig2id=17&iid=3562&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0


 


Kostet aber auch um 20, geht auch günstiger 

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (6. Februar 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hi Benny
> 
> Für das einfrieren von Trinkblasenschläuchen hab ich mal einen fred aufgemacht Klick
> 
> ...



Danke! Werde das Thema mal verfolgen;-)

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (22. Februar 2012)

Sind eigentlich bei den 2012er MTB Modellen auch die Unterrohrschutz-Folie dabei??
Bei meinem Onkel ist nichts mitgekommen. Nur der Neopren-Strebenschutz.

Aber ich hab auch nur den 2011 Katalog, da steht er allerdings drin.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (25. Februar 2012)

Heute war ENDLICH (nach 4 Wochen Eiseskälte) der erste Rollout mit dem Onkel. 

Drum mein kurzes, kompaktes Fazit

Die erste Ernüchterung kam an unserem Anfangstrail  . War aber nicht des Onkel´z Schuld... war nur fast komplett mit Eis überdeckt. An Heizen war da nicht zu denken. Trotzdem lieferte es mir die erste Erkenntnis. Der Dämpfer braucht schon bei nem kleinen Sprung viel Weg. Aus Angst, der Monarch RT3 könnte durchschlagen, hab ich den Druck gleich mal auf 160 PSI erhöht (wiege selbst Fahrfertig ca. 70 kg)

Also mal schnell die Location gewechselt. Schöne enge Abfahrten mit kleinen Rampen.... was soll ich sagen.... 

SOO GEIL DER ONKEL  

satt auf der Bahn. Die Lyrik dämpft schön weg. Nach den Jumps verbleiben mir mit 65 PSI Druck gute 1 cm Federweg. Das von manchen bei Stufen bemängelte wegtauchen kann ich nicht erkennen, oder als störend entlarfen. 

Die Elixir 5 greifen gut, quischt allerdings recht. Vielleicht wird das nach zig Kilometer noch besser? 

Von der Geometrie passt´s mir Super. Total handlich in Engen Passagen. Aber brettstabil bei den schnelleren Abfahrten.

Alles in allem ein geniales Teil für nen Preis wo man bei anderen Herstellern schon mal 300-500 Eus mehr berappen muss.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (3. März 2012)

Hi ihr Onkel Reiter

Wieviel Restfederweg habt ihr bei Euren Dämpfern/Gabeln?? Sind 1cm bei kleineren Sprüngen (ca. 0,5 bis 1 Meter Höhe) ok? Vorne 30 % hinten 27% SAG. Möchte halt einen absoluten Durchschlagschutz. 

Hab mir heut auf unseren Trails mal die Kante gegeben. Bei der Heimfahrt dachte ich der Steuersatz is locker oder die Gabelrohre haben Spiel.

Allerdings waren beide Steckachsen locker  . Sollte man die mit Schraubensicherungslack einpinseln? Sowas kannte ich von den guten alten Schnellspannern halt nicht.


----------



## hib (4. März 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Hi ihr Onkel Reiter
> 
> Wieviel Restfederweg habt ihr bei Euren Dämpfern/Gabeln?? Sind 1cm bei kleineren Sprüngen (ca. 0,5 bis 1 Meter Höhe) ok? Vorne 30 % hinten 27% SAG. Möchte halt einen absoluten Durchschlagschutz.
> 
> ...



also 1 cm Restfederweg ist schon ein bisschen wenig ich würde an deiner Stelle den Sag auf ca 20% vo/hi machen dann solltest du keine Sorgen mit dem durchschlagen haben. 

Ich selbst fahre 15% damit das Rad in den Kurven nicht so stark absackt.


----------

